# Greetings from Port Moody, BC



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

My wife and I are long-time sailors, but first time boat owners.

We have been sailing for about 14 years, as members of the Barnet Sailing Co-op, on Catalina 27's. While a Co-op has many advantages, we felt that the flexibility of owning one's own boat was beginning to outweigh those. So, last fall, we took the plunge and bought a 1987 Mirage 29'. 

While the boat was in very good shape, my previous Co-op experience and experience as a yacht broker suggested there would be surprises. Even if there is not, working on 5 Catalina 27's suggests that we would want to make improvements. So far, we haven't been disappointed on either count.

To keep it in perspective, our workload has been relatively light, compared to that of other co-op members who have bought boats. So, we'll keep on truckin' and look forward to having fun during boating season.

Mark Shaw
s/v Avatar
Port Moody, BC

p.s. James Cameron, eat your heart out. The previous owner re-named her when he bought her 4 years ago!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet! Always pleased to see another BCer on the board. Are you keeping Avatar at Reid Pt?


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

To answer your question, yup. Where do you moor yours?

Mark


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailjunkie said:


> To answer your question, yup. Where do you moor yours?
> 
> Mark


We're in False Creek.... WAAAAAY closer to English Bay! The Mirage 29's a neat boat - enjoy.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark, welcome aboard... we're a bit further downstream (Point Roberts) but still your area. I've gotten a lot of help from the experienced locals on here, and it's nice to see one more.

I've also got a friend in the Barnet Co-op and have heard a lot of good things about the folks and boats there.

Best of luck with your new vessel, and keep us updated with projects and voyages!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN, hope to see you out there someday.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome from Victoria!


----------

